# Vai Fan's back w/o a plan Plan



## Vai Fan (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, it's been a long time since I've been out in these waters, but life has settled down, the threat of being deployed has subsided for now and once again I give a damn about my health.

I'll need to break out the cloth tape once again for some measurements and all that rot, but for now I need to get an entry going as a starting point.

For the last 2 months I've been getting in at least 30 minutes of cardio 5 times weekly, and at most have snuck in over an hour and a half of it in various forms.

Been doing circuit training 3 days weekly based loosely on MH's TAP program.  I believe it's 12 exercises done in succession 3 times.  Thinking of keeping with the higher reps/lower weight thing for a while, see how my weight does with that and the cardio.

Nutrition is a biggie, as it probably is for most.  Not eating bad at all, just eating like a little girlie man, you know, maybe 1500 calories daily, and the choices could be better.  Could be worse, sure, but it could and WILL be better.

Gopro, Butterfly, Lean n 76er, Albob....geez, so many of you nuts are still here, and that's great to see.

Everyone, good luck, thanks for checking in and remember to wash your hands after you go to the bathroom...or as my daddy used to say "wash 'em BEFORE you go to the bathroom, 'cuz ya got two of them, an' only 1 of those"


----------

